

Digital music sales top physical music sales - robert_nsu
http://money.cnn.com/2012/01/05/technology/digital_music_sales/index.htm

======
robert_nsu
This is why SOPA/PIPA shouldn't exist. People aren't criminals. I wish the
corporate sponsors of these bills would open their eyes and see this.

